# viele @Lob (Strings) mit JPA



## JanHH (9. Feb 2013)

Hallo,

habe eine Anwendung, die mit ziemlich vielen Strings, die als @Lob gespeichert werden (JPA 2.0 + postgres), arbeitet. "viele" meint dabei durchaus hunderttausende bis Millionen im "schlimmsten Fall". Diese sind dabei auch durchaus dynamisch, was ihre Länge angeht.

Ist sowas performancemässig machbar oder generell gar nicht ok? String-Lob = problemlos (mit postgresql) oder eher ein Problem?

Gruß+Danke


----------



## Sym (9. Feb 2013)

Wenn der Lob an einer Entität hängt und von dieser Entität mehrere 100.000 oder gar Millionen Instanzen existieren, ist das prinzipiell kein Problem. Allerdings solltest Du auf den FetchType achten (oder bei großen Abfragen das Paging nutzen).

Interessant wird es, wenn Du Suchen anbieten möchtest, die auf diesen Lobs arbeiten.


----------



## JanHH (10. Feb 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ne, suchen tu ich da nix. Ja, Lobs, die an Entitäten hängen. Wichtig ist schnelles Laden und ggf auch wieder schreiben/ändern dieser. Wobei die Entity, die das Lob als Property hat, per Primär-Key eindeutig und schnell gefunden werden kann.

Meine Befürchtung ist - wenn man viele Lobs hat, deren Inhalt (und auch damit deren Länge) sich häufig ändert, könnte dies, aufgrund der (mir nicht bekannten) Art der Speicherung dieser in der Datenkbank zu einer häufigen "Umorganisierung" und damit Fragmentierung der Datenbank führen.


----------

